# 2020 East Coast Gathering (ECG) - Sunday, April 26 in Washington, DC area



## WildBoar (Jan 31, 2020)

At my house in Alexandria (northern Virginia) again this year.

Lots of knives. Lots of food. Lots of home cooks and pro cooks. District Cutlery (nee DC Sharp) and Butch Harner should be here as well. A handful of regulars already have it on their schedule. And I have emails in to a couple more makers.

I would like to pull together a dinner the night before, like in the old days. (well, like in every year except 2019, when no one could make it)


----------



## Anton (Jan 31, 2020)

I’m gonna try and make this


----------



## WildBoar (Jan 31, 2020)

Anton said:


> I’m gonna try and make this


That would be great!


----------



## rahimlee54 (Feb 18, 2020)

David

I've been wanting to go to one of these for a while, any cheap decent hotels close by you'd recommend?

Thanks
Jared


----------



## marc4pt0 (Mar 2, 2020)

Anton said:


> I’m gonna try and make this



hope to see you there!


----------



## WildBoar (Mar 2, 2020)

rahimlee54 said:


> David
> 
> I've been wanting to go to one of these for a while, any cheap decent hotels close by you'd recommend?
> 
> ...


Jared, best I can tell you is to search for hotels around Alexandria, VA. I have had family members stay at a Holiday Inn at the north edge of Old Town, but that seems to be $160 or so per night before taxes. There are a handful of slightly less expensive business-oriented hotels Eisenhower Ave, which are a little closer to my house. There are many less expensive hotels on Route 1, but the quality of many may be a little iffy. Also, there is a Comfort Inn at the Beltway and Van Dorn where some attendees have stayed in the past; it's on the less expensive side, and I don't think it is a dive like some of the Route 1 places.


----------



## WildBoar (Mar 4, 2020)

Keeping my fingers crossed that the virus will not be a showstopper. With it spreading a bit in the US who knows how people will feel about assembling in a group at that time. Hopefully it will have already peaked and be on the decline.


----------



## WildBoar (Apr 9, 2020)

I'm a little tardy in posting, but due to the virus the ECG is cancelled. If conditions in the mid-Atlantic area improve substantially by mid-summer it can potentially be rescheduled for the Fall, but most likely it will not be until the Spring of 2021.

Stay healthy, everyone!


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 9, 2020)

First year not happening since 2007!


----------



## panda (Apr 9, 2020)

do a virtual one


----------



## WildBoar (Apr 10, 2020)

Hmmm, would definitely not be the same thing. The food is an integral part of things. Plus having some spouses/ SOs there, and getting some homecooks that do not know about knives yet to attend. But I guess we could ask Rick to point his video camera at his car while he sits in it and revs the motor a few times; that would help capture some of the ECG magic


----------



## panda (Apr 10, 2020)

I could rev mine too, that thing sounds mean at 9k


----------



## Dendrobatez (Apr 10, 2020)




----------



## marc4pt0 (Apr 10, 2020)

This will be missed. Dang the luck


----------



## larrybard (Apr 20, 2020)

Bummer. So looked forward to it every year.


----------



## Bill13 (Apr 24, 2020)

Well this is bad news. I like the idea of the fall, less rain and easier to hold outside if needed. All eyes are on Sweden.


----------



## ThEoRy (Mar 13, 2021)

?


----------



## larrybard (Mar 14, 2021)

ThEoRy said:


> ?


Are you asking whether there's some possibility of reviving this in spring, 2021? Unfortunately, seems to me to be much too soon (even though I, for example, will have by then had both my Pfizer vaccinations).


----------



## WildBoar (Mar 14, 2021)

Realistically not until Fall. Would like to do one this year, but many of us will not be vaccinated until sometime over the summer.


----------



## larrybard (Mar 14, 2021)

Summer definitely makes sense as a possibility/aspiration. But, personally being the eternal pessimist -- especially with the proliferation of variants -- it may turn out that 2022 is, realistically, the first safe opportunity. Alas. Definitely miss the gatherings.


----------



## WildBoar (Mar 14, 2021)

I miss them too. But I have to weigh that against the risk to attendees, as well as the risk to me and to my wife. If I pick it up from someone I can easily hurt my business (my partner almost did this, by contracting it over the holidays and spreading it to one other employee before he knew he had it; thankfully only those two and a third that had been in close contact were sidelined). If my wife catches it she could lose students over the weeks she is out of commission, as the students will go find other classes. Once most of the population is vaccinated I'm happy to move forward with hosting a GTG (open to those who have been vaccinated). I have my fingers crossed that it may be able to happen in Sept or Oct.


----------



## larrybard (Mar 14, 2021)

Sounds appropriately reasonable and cautiously prudent to me. I think, especially at this point (where the "end" -- whatever that means in this context -- may be in sight), we really ought to be ultraconservative and risk averse. I'm sure potential attendees Would/should completely understand and agree if we're all not completely comfortable until 2022.


----------



## WildBoar (Jun 16, 2021)

Thanks to the region getting Covid under control we'll be able to have a 2021 ECG this Summer. Stay tuned for an announcement this weekend.

Please note attendees must be fully vaccinated. Which should not be an issue for the pros, but might affect some rebel home cooks.


----------



## larrybard (Jun 16, 2021)

HOORAY!! (And, as always, thank you for graciously and generously making your terrific house available to all these crazy people who wander around brandishing terrifyingly sharp knives.)

It's on my calendar already. And if anyone in the Philadelphia area wants a ride, contact me. I should have room for up to 4 passengers.

Larry


----------

